#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Hijsband om H-balk

## Marik

Beste lezers,

Had een korte vraag mbt riggen aan H-balken. Ik weet dat beamclamps hier prima voor te gebruiken zijn maar zit voor een klus binnenkort met een tekort aan clamps. Is het ook toegestaan/veilig om een hijsband om de balk heen te slaan en op die manier je truss te riggen? Eventueel een dubbele hijsband om zo de last een beetje te verdelen. Als dit niet mag/kan huur ik wel wat beamclamps bij maar het is ook onhandig om een klus 100% zelf te doen op een paar clamps na. Dus de vraag is, mag dit of mag dit niet? In het tweede geval ben ik natuurlijk wel benieuwd naar de reden, altijd een goede kans om weer wat bij te leren.

Marik

PS De balk hangt horizontaal dus de truss kan niet gaan schuiven oid.

----------


## geenstijl21

_Om te beginnen moet je je afvragen om door middel van wat goed bedoelde adviezen op dit forum te gaan riggen...?!_

Maar goed, zelf sla ik af en toe een hijsband om een H-balk.... wel genoeg jute gebruiken ter bescherming hijsband. Mijn voorkeur zou eigenlijk uitgaan naar een geplastificeerde steel en jute daaronder...(uiteraard weet ik niet hoe groot de H balk is, gewicht constructie etc)

Mocht je een hijsband gebruiken, dan zou ik alsnog met een steel safen.

----------


## Marik

Ik rig alleen als ik zeker weet of iets kan of niet. Anders had ik dit toch wel gewoon zonder het na te vragen omhooggeknoopt? Logisch gezien zou het namelijk geen problemen mogen opleveren mits je voldoende bescherming gebruikt. Maar dan gaan we voor een flinke geplastificeerde steel met jutte ertussen. Balken kunnen het trouwens prima hebben, dit heb ik voordat ik uberhaupt ook maar iets in de lucht wou gooien al nagevraagd.

----------


## Upgrading your system

even ervanuitgaand dat berekeningen ed in orde zij:

wanneer je een steelflex gebruikt: (rondstrop gevuld met staaldraden zeg maar) is dit geen probleem. wanneer je gewone nylon rondstroppen gebruikt is dit niet echt koosjer. probleem is dat deze dingen door kunnen branden wanneer ze te heet worden door brand of bijvoorbeeld een te hete lamp.
gebruik dus gewoon steels met genoeg Jute. dan komt het wel in orde mits je berekeningen ed. in orde zijn

----------


## mertens

even om het duidelijk voor mij te hebben.

met hijsband bedoelen we een rondstop (merk, Spanset)?
H profiel is zo'n mooie stalen balk met van die ronde hoekjes?

misschien heb ik iets gemist, maar waarom moet daar jutte onder? voor het beschermen van de rondstrop?

----------


## Upgrading your system

Hijsband is spanset?

een spanset is absoluut niet bedoeld om te hijsen. dit is bedoeld om te sjorren..

een spanset is zoiets als dit:



een rondstrop is zoiets als dit:





een steelflex is zoiets als dit:



lijken op elkaar, echter de onderste is gevuld met staalkabeltjes waardoor het veel brandveiliger is.

Een H Bint is zoiets als dit:



en H Balk heeft randen die een kabel of sling kunnen beschadigen. om dit te voorkomen maken we gebruik van Jute zakken om de randen af te vlakken zodat de kabel of sling niet kan beschadigen

----------


## kokkie

> Hijsband is spanset?
> 
> een spanset is absoluut niet bedoeld om te hijsen. dit is bedoeld om te sjorren..
> 
> een spanset is zoiets als dit:



Fout!

Spanset is een heel bekend merk rondstrop en vaak wordt dit 'merk' gebruikt als synoniem voor rondstrop. Net zoals bijvoorbeeld Bahco wordt gebruikt voor een verstelbare steeksleutel.

Jouw plaatje is idd iets wat volgens mij meestal sjorband of ratelband wordt genoemd.

En dan nog even terug naar de topicstarter:
Een H-profiel en dan een beamclamp gebruiken? Bijzondere beamclamp zal je wel hebben dan, want die gebruik ik toch eigenlijk altijd op I-profiel en dan alleen als ze niet omslaanbaar zijn. Als ze wel omslaanbaar zijn gewoon een basket met jute eronder.

----------


## MPA

@ upgrading your system : kijk eens wat er op je afbeelding van je steelflex te lezen staat (wit op zwart).

@ kokkie : een I-profiel is een profiel waarbij de hoogte doorgaans het dubbel van de breedte bedraagt, bv. IPE profielen, een H-profiel heeft ca. dezelfde hoogte als breedte, bv. HEA, HEB en HEM profielen. In beide gevallen staan normaalgezien onderste en bovenste flens horizontaal en de ziel van de ligger verticaal en is het gebruik van een beamclamp mogelijk.

----------


## Upgrading your system

MPA, ik was op de hoogte dat de firma Spanset meer producten maken dan alleen de welbekende sjorband. echter: wanneer je op dit forum gaat zoeken naar spanset zul je zien dat hiermee 9 van de 10 keer direct verwezen wordt naar de sjorband.

Mischien heb ik hier dus niet naam van het product bij de juiste afbeelding staan volgens de juiste thermologie, echter wordt vaal wel deze benaming gebruikt.
Hoe dan ook, we weten nu allemaal wat jij, marik of mertens bedoeld met de thermen die hier genoemd worden.

Spanset is in dit geval dus de rondstrop en niet de spanratel.
persoonlijk noem ik het liever een rondstrop om verwarring te voorkomen. als ik mercedes zeg weten jullie allemaal welk merk auto ik bedoel maar of het om een personenauto, vrachtwagen of meubelbak gaat hebben jullie nog geen idee.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

en nu alles even op een rij:


*Ratelband*



*polyester Hijsband*




*polyester rondstrop*
Spanset is een merk, maar is jarenlang (in de volksmond) de benaming geweest voor een polyester rondstrop.
Nu doen we dat niet meer.
tevens is de polyester rondstrop erg gevoelig voor hoge temperaturen!









*staalkabel gevoerde rondstrop*
Een fabrikant die deze maakt in Amerika noemt deze *de Steelflex.*
Een fabrikant die deze maakt in Nederland noemt deze *de Softsteel*


*lees alles over de softsteel en de rondstrop op de Argh site.
http://www.argh.nl/public/Softsteel-...RGH-versie.pdf* 

Tevens zijn we met de Argh! net naar een Staalkabel fabriek in Duitsland geweest.
Lees alles over hoe een staalkabel gemaakt wordt op de Argh! website.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Jeroen.
Dank voor de bijdage. Ik kan zo geleidelijk aan het stokje overdragen en aan mijn aftocht uit het vak gaan denken....
;-)
(NOHT - ik vinnut nog veel te leuk)

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

en dan nog even voor de duidelijkheid een aanvulling:

de *polyester hijsband* is natuurlijk ook erg gevoelig voor hoge temperaturen!

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja maar zulke lorren gebruikten we toch al niet.....

----------


## Poelmans

Een paar mensen in dit topic halen aan dat een staalkabel brandveiliger zou zijn.

Zonder te beweren dat polyester wél brandveilig zou zijn: Mag ik erop drukken dat staal zijn sterkte bijna onmiddelijk verliest in geval van brand (hitte)? Zelfs  hout is brandveiliger dan staal!

----------


## Caspero

Tijdje terug in 't theater dat 'truukje' gewoon uitgehaald. Bovenin de toren een (volgens mij gewoon polyester) rondstrop met een juten zak eronder en daaraan een takel gehangen.(Was wel even een noodgevalletje)

Om het feit heen wat nou precies wat is. Als je zorgt dat de steel/rondstrop, wat dan ook, als het maar geen sjorband is ofzo :Wink: , niet beschadigd raakt door de hoeken(doormiddel van juten) Kan het in principe niet zoveel kwaad.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Zonder te beweren dat polyester wél brandveilig zou zijn: Mag ik erop drukken dat staal zijn sterkte bijna onmiddelijk verliest in geval van brand (hitte)? Zelfs hout is brandveiliger dan staal!



Ben wel erg benieuwd wat de onderbouwing is van deze uitspraak!

Hout brandveiliger dan staal????

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Ben wel erg benieuwd wat de onderbouwing is van deze uitspraak!
> 
> Hout brandveiliger dan staal????



Waarschijnlijk bedoelt hij dat hout tijdens een brand zijn kracht langer houdt dan staal.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Waarschijnlijk bedoelt hij dat ...



Als iedereen gaat gissen en mogelijkheden spuit, wordt het een lekker onoverzichtelijk zooitje.

Waar willen we het nou direct over hebben? Ik kan me niet veel situaties voorstellen waarin de rondstrop aan een object is aangeslagen dat in vuur en vlam staat. Wel is het fijn als 'ie de stralingswarmte van de spots kan weerstaan en de warmte uit de lucht die kan ophopen bij slecht geventileerde kleinere ruimten.

Iets wat ik nog nooit ben tegengekomen: zijn de hoezen die de strengen van de rondstrop bijeenhouden (sorry, ik weet op dit moment geen betere omschrijving) eigen geïmpregneerd? In principe zou je zeggen van wel, aangezien alle textiel doorgaans geïmpregneerd hoort te zijn. Ik heb het echter nooit ergens zien staan, alleen bij doeken.

----------


## Outline

Da's eigenlijk een hele goede van je!

Ik moet zeggen dat ik me eigenlijk helemaal afzijdig houd van rigging. Niet dat ik er totaal niks van weet, maar safety first! Maar dit vind ik dan wel weer iets waar ik van denk: "Ja, hoe zit dat?" Net zoals dat wat ik nu heb met dat EW-rack.

Zul je zien dat bij wijze van spreken zelfs je schoenveter geïmpregneerd moet zijn en die hoezen niet... Lang leve regelgeving & de veiligheid!

----------


## crewpoint

Hierbij een quote van de TU delft over de staal eigenschap bij brand

Tijdens een brand wordt de staalconstructie, die gebouwen van sterkte voorziet, verzwakt doordat de structuur van het staal op microscopische schaal grover wordt. Onder een lichtmicroscoop is te zien dat staal uit staal- of ferrietkristallen bestaat. Door de hitte van het vuur groeien de kristallen en wordt het staal zwakker. Tot overmaat van ramp zal het staal uitzetten door de hitte van de brand. Maar het staal in de constructie kan vaak geen kant op, waardoor er grote spanningen in het staal ontstaan. Om deze spanningen op te vangen zou het staal juist sterker moeten worden, maar de praktijk is dat staal juist verzwakt door de brand.

Is het staal gesmolten? Nee, een goede brand kan wel 1200 graden worden, maar staal smelt pas rond 1500 graden. Voor de verzwakking van het staal is het ook niet nodig om te smelten, de microscopische veranderingen die in het staal optreden, zoals het groeien van de staalkristallen, zijn voldoende om het staal te verzwakken. Bij een zeer hevige brand wordt de temperatuur van het staal zo warm . boven de 720 graden Celsius - dat er nieuwe staalkristallen ontstaan met een andere kristalstructuur. Dit bemoeilijkt de voorspelbaarheid van het gedrag van staal tijdens een brand. Bij aanhoudende brand groeien deze kristallen uit, met verzwakking als gevolg. Hoe hoger de temperatuur, hoe sneller kristallen groeien en hoe makkelijker het is om het staal te vervormen.

Brandwerende coatings helpen doordat ze ervoor zorgen dat de staalconstructie langzamer opwarmt. Het nadeel is dat deze coatings eraf kunnen springen door een explosie (hetgeen niet ongewoon is tijdens een grote brand) en daarmee hun beschermende werking verliezen. Bovendien degraderen deze coatings ook na verloop van tijd en moet er een nieuwe laag aangebracht worden.

geschreven door 
_Dr.ir. S.E. Offerman is universitair docent bij de afdeling technische materiaalwetenschappen van de faculteit 3mE._ 

_Bij hout gaat het om de volumieke massa. Bij brand praat men dan over inbrandsnaelheid en brand voortplanting snelheid uit te rekenen met :_ Uitgaande van een inbranding van 0,8 mm/minuut X 30 minuten X 2 raakt in die 30 minuten dus 54 mm hout weg.
Nu hadden ze vroeger vooral in kerken hele grote volume balken die het nodige kunnen weerstaan qua kracht maar ook tijden een brand Ook dit is afhankelijke van vochtigheid en soort hout ( dichtheid) 

_duidelijk toch laat niets te gissen over_

_gr Willem_

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Beste mensen,
over dit onderwerp staat ook iets op de Argh site.

Ronde stroppen die wel tegen wat warmte kunnen... &mdash; Argh
 
op een andere websites vond ik een aardig stukje over de gebruikinstructies voor hijsbanden en rondstroppen.
Welkom op de website van Handelsonderneming BVG, Hijs en Hef benodigdheden - Gebruikinstructies voor hijsbanden/rondstroppen

1 ding is duidelijk. fabrikanten vertellen op hun websites allemaal:
Gebruik rondstroppen nooit onder de 40 graden onder nul of 100 graden boven nul.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> Een paar mensen in dit topic halen aan dat een staalkabel brandveiliger zou zijn.
> 
> Zonder te beweren dat polyester wél brandveilig zou zijn: Mag ik erop drukken dat staal zijn sterkte bijna onmiddelijk verliest in geval van brand (hitte)? Zelfs  hout is brandveiliger dan staal!



volgens mij haal jij hier 2 onderwerpen door elkaar.

polyester rondstroppen versus staalkabel
tegenover
gebouwen met staalconstructies versus gebouwen met houtconstructies.

kan je niet een betere uitleg geven over wat je bedoeld?

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Als iedereen gaat gissen en mogelijkheden spuit, wordt het een lekker onoverzichtelijk zooitje.



"

Helaas is dit het al.. Maar de post van crewpoint heeft het duidelijk gemaakt :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Tot 100 graden is een polyesterstrop gegarandeerd - met een Tf van 2,6 : 1.
Tot 150 graden is een staalstrop gegarandeerd  met een Tf van

----------


## rinus bakker

Laten we dan de vergelijking maar doen op een andere manier:
Tot 100 graden is een polyesterstrop gegarandeerd - met een Tf van ~ 2,5 : 1.
Tot 150 graden is een staalstrop gegarandeerd - met een Tf van ~ 4 : 1.
Tot 350 graden is een stalen balk gegarandeerd - met een Tf van ~ 2 : 1.
Tot 350 graden is een houten balk gegarandeerd - met een Tf van ~ 5 : 1. 
Tf = temperatuursfactor of Tijdfactor.
Er is maar 1 conclusie mogelijk:
polyester is veruit het zwakste bestand tegen brand.
Maar we hebben in ons vak van die "kleredingen" 
die we spots noemen maar vooral 'kachels' blijken te zijn, 
en als die branden vliegt er meestal niks in de fik.... 
Maar een hijsband tegen het huis van de spot of in het brand(!!)punt van de bundel..
is mooi de sigaar 
(èn sigaren zijn alleen maar bedoeld om te branden !!!)

----------


## Poelmans

> Hierbij een quote van de TU delft over de staal eigenschap bij brand



Dit was eigenlijk exact wat ik bedoelde.

En voor mij is er eigenlijk geen onderscheid tussen rondstroppen of steels rond spanten, of de spanten zelf. Brandveiligheid wil voor mij zeggen dat er nog een zekere tijd moet zijn om het gebouw te evacueren. Deze tijd wordt door 2 dingen bepaald:
* Rookvorming, en verstikking als gevolg
* Stabiliteit van de gehele constructie, instortingsgevaar.

Over deze laatste factor heb ik het, als bouwkundige, en ik hoop jullie, als rigger, ook!

Om even te illustreren: stel je een betonnen of houten gebouw voor met een Rf van 2 uur (in de eurocode werken ze in uren, sorry Rinus dat ik over je Tf niets heb geleerd  :Wink: ). Daar kom jij als rigger een constructie hangen uit steels, kettingen en aluminium truss. Tijdens je evenement gebeurt het onverhoopte, en breekt er een brand uit. En de brandweer gaat (niet nadenkend over jou rig-activiteiten, zoals brandweer wel over meer niet goed nadenkt, vrijwilligers enzo), ervan uitgaande dat het toch een betonnen gebouw is met Rf 2 uur, naar binnen om te blussen. Na een half uurtje krijgen hun vrouwen een telefoontje dat ze weduwe geworden zijn...

Nuja, bovenstaande is allicht wat zwaar en fantastisch uitgedrukt. Maar de realiteit is er wel: Jou gerigde constructie kan bij middelzware branden de Rf in gedrang brengen, en daardoor de evacuatie of bluswerken nog gevaarlijker maken als ze al zijn.


Feiten zijn wat ze zijn. Wat doen we eraan? Ik lees vanalles over het feit dat rondstroppen gevaarlijk kunnen zijn in de buurt van warme spots, maar ik lees nergens iets over hoe je gerigde constructie de brandveiligheid van de evenementenhal in zijn geheel beïnvloedt.

Ik weet ook wel dat riggers weinig andere keuzes hebben dan staal en aluminium, maar toch is dit iets om over na te denken. Net als dat je nadenkt of het dak het gewicht wel mag dragen moet je nadenken wat er gebeurt met de constructie in geval van brand.

Rinus, verlicht me!

PS: voor de mensen die nog altijd niet door hebben wat het probleem is: een betonnen hal zal bij brand niet snel instorten, een houten gebouw blijft (mits correct ontworpen) een 2-tal uur staan, terwijl een stalen constructie na maximum 30 minuten als een pudding in mekaar zakt....

En dan mijn eigen bedenkingen bij het probleem:
* De post van crewpoint heeft zelfs voor mij het probleem beter beschreven dan dat ik dat op school had geleerd. Enerzijds zakt de vloeigrens van je staal, anderzijds zet het staal uit met extra optredende spanningen tot gevolg. Je zou in een rig-situatie kunnen argumenteren dat het staal ruimte heeft om uit te zetten, waardoor de extra spanningen niet optreden. Maar hoezeer zakt de vloeigrens? En dan zijn we nog niet over ingewikkelde constructies aan het praten: wanneer de constructie wat te stijf in elkaar zit treden deze spanningen wél op.
* Anderzijds ben ik (als bouwkundige) gewoon om met een materiaalfactor van 1,1 en een veiligheid op de lasten van 1,35 en 1,5 te rekenen (vaste en mobiele lasten). Rigging en machinebouw rekenen met een factor 5, soms zelfs 10. Dus de vloeirgrens mag al tot 20% zakken: in de eurocode spreekt men hier over zeldzame belastingscombinaties, en bij deze hoeft er geen veiligheid gerekend te worden: Houten constructies hebben bijvoorbeeld een normale veiligheidsfactor bij normale berekening, maar bij de controle van de Rf nemen we plots een veiligheid van 1. Deze lijn zou doorgetrokken kunnen zijn naar de machinerichtlijn, eventueel onder een andere benaming?
* Helaas weet ik nog altijd niet hoe zwaar de vloeigrens van staal zakt bij verhitting. Als deze lager dan 20% van zijn originele waarde zakt, dan zijn we helaas niet goed bezig  :Wink: 
* Voor de meeste toepassingen van de machinerichtlijn zelf zou dit geen probleem mogen vormen: een CNC machine vormt geen gevaar als ze inzakt, de bediener van een hoogtewerker zal deze laten zakken hebben om te vluchten, etc etc. Helaas is een trussconstructie iets dat langer blijft hangen. Hoort rigging dan wel volledig in de machinerichtlijn? Zouden we niet beter een stukje eurocode erbij nemen? Dat stukje over brandveiligheid bijvoorbeeld?

----------


## Poelmans

Dit vind ik nu toch wel straf... Niemand die hierover iets zinnigs kan reply-en?

Sorry, maar dat vind ik toch zeer frappant. Ik denk dat we als gemeenschappelijk doel hebben dat onze constructies veilig zijn. Brandveiligheid is daar een deel van, en ik zou het dan ook zeer frappant vinden als geen enkele rigger hier iets weet over de Rf van een gemiddelde truss-constructie?

Maar als ik hier straks een houten keper ga hijsen om nog maar gaslampen aan te hangen, dan kan ik er donder op zeggen dat iedereen moord en brand schreeuwt...

----------


## crewpoint

Natuurlijk volgt er reactie.

Het Rf waar je over spreekt kan ik niet weerleggen. Wil ik ook niet. De vraag gaat alleen misschien wat ver. We hebben het bij riggen naast onze theoretische achtergrond veelal over de practische situatie Als rigger krijg je een opgegeven plot en belastingtabellen van een locatie met spant nummers en knoop nummers. Dat vormt je uitgangspunt bij het berekenen van je max belasting. Dat geef je ook op aan een gebouw beheerder. In sommige locaties spelen water, sneeuw en wind belasting een belangrijke rol bij de maximalen. Ik heb de afgelopen jaren verschillende malen overleg gehad met brandweerkorpsen over de veiligheid bij grotere evenementen waarbij om het even plat te zeggen de brandweer doorgaans GEEN deskundigheid heeft over deze onderwerpen en derhalve heel laconiek reageren op constructies zoals wij die bouwen.  De brandweer stelt het ontruimings- en calamiteitenplan centraal. Dat concentreerd zich meestal op de gebouweigenschappen. Ik heb in alle jaren 1 maal meegemaakt dat er sprake was van een kritieke situatie waarbij verschillende invloeden cummulatief verkeerd konden gaan en er een brandweerman de vraag stelde of dat wel goed zou gaan. 
Het rekenen aan constructies en het volgen van een veiligheidsrichtlijn is voor velen al moeilijk genoeg waarbij commercieel belang misschien wel de grootste rol speelt. 
Terecht dat je de Rf waarde ter discussie stelt als er allerlei additonele constructies en belemmerende obstakels in een gebouw geplaatst worden. De vraag is welke controlerende organen er besef van zullen hebben en bij bestaande objecten er op deze wijze naar gaan kijken.

gr Willem

----------


## Poelmans

Ik begrijp wat je bedoelt. Heel dat verhaal ivm brandweerstand is idd niet relevant in de meeste gevallen, aangezien de zaal normaal gezien vlug ontruimd is. En de meeste evenementenhallen zijn van staal, en berekend met veiligheden van 1,5: veel minder dan je truss, en bij middelmatig tot hevige brand zal dan ook het gebouw sneller instorten dan je constructie.

Maar stel dat het wel relevant wordt? Zijn er bijkomende veiligheidsfactoren bekend die de Rf van een rig vergroten?

En daarbij: De brandweer weet goed genoeg dat je een stalen hal niet mag binnenwandelen om te blussen. Maar beseffen zij ook dat trussconstructie een betonnen hal plots gevaarlijk kan maken om inwendig te blussen?

Ik weet dat dit een enorm 'what if?' gehalte heeft, maar je moet wel weten wat doen als het uiteindelijk een probleem wordt? Ik stel me hierbij bijvoorbeeld een geval als Plopsa indoor hasselt voor: als ik het me goed herinner is dit een betonnen hal. Er kunnen verschillende redenen voor deze keuze zijn, waaronder brandveiligheid (evacuatietijd). Na de oplevering van de hal wordt de hal ingekleed, en wordt er alu truss voorzien om het een en ander (permanent) uit te lichten. En dan wordt het risico op brand, ergens in de levensduur van die truss, plots reëel, maar is de evacuatietijd sterk beperkt.

Ook op beurzen vind ik dit een niet zo on-relevant verhaal: Een combinatie van een shitload aan spots, veel MDF op de standen, en onnoemelijk smalle gangetjes is niet brandveilig!!! En misschien is het staal hier nog niet zo belangerijk, maar het aluminium is nog veel teerder (smeltpunt van 550 graden of zoiets?)

Dus laten we even het verhaal van 'jamaar wanneer hebben we dit nodig' niet meespelen? Als we het wel nodig hebben, hoe kunnen we het risico beperken?

----------


## crewpoint

In geval van GEEN what if situatie:

Lastig hoor
Een aantal basis punten :
Een gebouw dient te voldoen aan het alg bouw besluit dus compartimentering, duurzaamheid, alarmering etc. Een belangrijke winst kan behaald worden bij een sprinkler installatie Dat wat betreft de bouwkundige voorzieningen.
Wat betreft onze inbreng als evenementen makers/technici:
Niets naar binnen brengen blijft veilig kort gezegd. Indien we dat wel doen hoop ik dat we dat met z'n allen doen volgens de regels die per gemeente verschillen t.a.v. brandbare materialen en tijdelijk constructies aangevuld met onze vakregels. Tijdens grote klussen is er een vergunnings plicht. In dat geval weet de brandweer dat er extra materiaal is aangebracht aan de constructie. Deze is bij een eventuele uit-ruk ook bekend
Concreet: voor het beperken van de risico's alert blijven en je vakbekwaamheid inzetten voor een maximum resultaat 

Volgens mij: als jouw vraag is hoe wij kunnen bijdragen aan het verbeteren van een Rf waarde, is het beste resultaat je aan de "regels" houden al zijn ze nog zo tegenstrijdig en onduidelijk.

ik persoonlijk bedenk mijzelf altijd: zou ik mijn kids hier achterlaten. En geloof me met enige regelmaat zeg ik dus NEE.

gr Willem

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou even voor Poelmans dan maar, want die lult er wel heel erg vrij op los:
1e:
we kennen het Bouwbesluit - voor de veiligheid van bouwwerken ....
en
we kennen het Arbobesluit - voor de veiligheid van hijswerken (zeg maar).
Dus nu even jouw referentietijd:
een hijsband die binnen 15 minuten door warmte (260 graden!) wegsmelt 
is volgens jou dus hetzelfde als die staalconstructie bij die temperatuur?
Get real - or get to learn to do a risk assessment.
En een vlammetje van 5 minuten uit een aansteker (of pyromanen product) is ook genoeg een een hijsband er recht boven direct te schakelen...
Ook jouw staalconstructie bezwijkt natuurlijk bij die aansteker ??????

En dan nog eentje:
die veiligheidsfactor op die rottige trussen is ook gewoon 1,5 (a 1,7) precies als die stalen balken zooi erboven
En heb je wel eens nagedacht over de grensspanningen van dat 'lekker opgewarmde' aluminium? 
Bij 150 graden C zitten we nog maar op 75% en 
bij 200 graden C is de helft van de sterkte al verdwenen....!

----------


## Poelmans

> Nou even voor Poelmans dan maar, want die lult er wel heel erg vrij op los:
> 1e:
> we kennen het Bouwbesluit - voor de veiligheid van bouwwerken ....
> en
> we kennen het Arbobesluit - voor de veiligheid van hijswerken (zeg maar).
> Dus nu even jouw referentietijd:
> een hijsband die binnen 15 minuten door warmte (260 graden!) wegsmelt 
> is volgens jou dus hetzelfde als die staalconstructie bij die temperatuur?
> Get real - or get to learn to do a risk assessment.
> ...



Watte? Ikke erop los lullen? Ik ken misschien niet zoveel van rigging, maar op los lullen doe ik al evenmin....

1) Arbobesluit, bouwbesluit, doet er allemaal niet toe, ik woon in Belgie, en eigenlijk heb ik het nog niet eens over het ARAB (dat ken jij dan weer niet e  :Wink: ), maar over de veiligheid van de constructie die je neergepoot hebt. Berekeningen dus eigenlijk, geen door bureaucraten voorgekouwde set van regeltjes.

2) Ik heb eerder in dit topic zéér duidelijk gesteld dat ik hijsbanden buiten beschouwing hield, en het had over MIDDELZWARE BRANDEN ipv warmte van spots

3) Risk assesment, ok, heb je een punt, net zoals crewpoint. Maar ik heb ook een punt als ik zeg dat er situaties zijn waar truss langdurig blijft hangen (en volgens mij als deel van het gebouw mag beschouwd worden). Als ik als bouwheer van een evenementhal dan van de brandweer voor beton heb MOETEN kiezen (ja dat gebeurt in belgie), en dat mij ook veel extra centjes heeft gekost, maar jij als rigger voor staal en aluminium kiest, dan mag ik wel verwachten dat jij dezelfde Rf kan garanderen.

4) Je probeert je er eigenlijk gewoon omheen te lullen. Als ik gevraagd wordt om een brug te bouwen over een breuklijn, dan zeg ik ook niet dat de kans op aardbeving toch niet zo groot is. Exact wat jij doet...

Ik weet dat dit geen alledaags probleem is, maar het is in een select aantal gevallen wel aan de orde. Volgens mij dan.

Maar kijk, dat is misschien het verschil: Jij denkt als rigger op korte termijn, en dat verkleint het risico op brand per evenement. Ik denk als industriebouwer, en dus op lange termijn. De kans dat in de gehele levensduur van het gebouw brand uitbreekt is zeer reëel....

Maar nu effe andersom: de kans dat je rigging-materiaal ooit jou cariere betrokken raakt in een brand is OOK reëel. En als er dan mensen gestikt zijn, omdat jou naar-beneden-gedonderde-truss hun de weg blokkeerde, dan zal jou verantwoording toch minstens gevraagd worden.

Enfin, steek je kop maar in het zand... Als je ooit de kans hebt om een brand in een staalbouw bij te wonen, dan zullen we nog eens babbelen  :Wink:  En je geeft zelf aan dat bij aluminium het probleem enkel erger wordt...

----------


## crewpoint

Ola,

er is wereld wijd wel onderzoek gedaan naar truss constructies als permanente bouw. In die constructies is op verschillende vlakken bezwaar gemaakt tegen de constructieve eigenschappen van de aluminium variant. Er is in dat opzicht ook een duidelijke voorkeur om stalen truss te kiezen.
Een goed artikel vindt je op de volgende links  WOOD TRUSS ROOF SYSTEM FAILURE - Truss Frame Construction en Corus in construction - Truss bridges

Ik moet wel zeggen dat het allemaal wel wat bouwkundig wordt

voor Poelmans:

niemand hier lult uit zijn nek en de ARAB is ook hier bekend. Wij komen nogal eens in het zuiden hoor.

De praktijk in de meeste gevallen voor een gebouwbeheerder is: Zo goedkoop mogelijk met de meest haalbare winst. De afgelopen jaren is herhaaldelijk gebleken dat hele goede ontwerpen waarbij truss onderdeel van de constructie is gemaakt vanwege kosten werd veranderd naar beton. Even lullig gezegd ook bij projectontwikkelaars is het wat de boer niet kent vreet hij niet.

Jouw probleem misken ik niet maar indien voor een constructieve functie van truss gekozen wordt is er nog altijd stalen truss wat ons terugbrengt op een eerder punt in dit topic zie hiervoor het artikel over staal eigenschappen

gr Willem

----------


## rinus bakker

Dankjenwel Willem,
En dan heb ik nu ook nog wel "een" verzoek aan de mod....
want zo langzamerhand zie ik heb verband van dit topic met "rigging" totaal niet meer...
Gaan we ook een bouwkundig/materiaal technisch forum onderdele beginnen?

----------


## Peter Telleman

Beste Rinus,

Ik snap dat je je afvraagt wat de directe relatie met evenementen rigging is. Maar ik vind kennis over constructies wel interressant, zelfs als het over niet alledaagse onderwerpen gaat. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> Beste Rinus,
> 
> Ik snap dat je je afvraagt wat de directe relatie met evenementen rigging is. Maar ik vind kennis over constructies wel interressant, zelfs als het over niet alledaagse onderwerpen gaat.



Dag Peter,
Je kan hier zo maar je eigen onderwerp beginnen. 

Volgens mij hebben constucties wel met evenementen rigging te maken hoor, maar off topic betekend dat het afwijkt van het betreffende onderwerp. dus .......nieuw onderwerp? 

gr,
Jeroen

----------

